# Cancar Tree Farmer C4 BD Skidder Serial # 44270D



## Lord Thane (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello all!

I am looking for a repair manual for a Tree Farmer C4 BD Skidder 
Serial #44270D, it has a Ford 242. If anyone reads this in the next day or so, I really need to know how much oil this thing takes. I have put 8 litres in so far and it's not showing on the stick. Thanks Cam.


----------



## SBeange (Jun 27, 2012)

*Tree Farmer C4B skidder*

Can you provide some additional info re the engine. Is it a Ford 242? 4 cylinder diesel? Do you know the horsepower? Do you know the year?

Appreciate any info you can provide. 

Scott


----------

